# Found amazing vegan sauce



## rawrr5027 (Dec 9, 2016)

Hey guys,

I recently became a vegan due to some health issues, and I've been absolutely devastated since Sriracha isn't vegan  

Absolutely heart broken, I have been eating all my food without the delicious spicy-tanginess of Sriracha. However, I recently discovered a sweet alternative! It's this korean based sauce that has a spicy, yet smokey taste that is just as yummy as Sriracha! Best part: It's perfect for gluten-free eaters and vegans like myself. Give it a try!


----------



## jennyema (Dec 9, 2016)

The good news for you, my broken hearted friend, is that Huy Fong brand Sriracha sauce IS, in fact vegan!!


So you can eat all your food with it!!


----------



## jennyema (Dec 9, 2016)

Its gluten free too!


----------



## CakePoet (Dec 9, 2016)

What  in Sriracha makes none vegan?

Because the brand Huy Fong is vegan here in Sweden.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 9, 2016)

Ok, I'll bite; what's the sauce? Are you talking about gochu-jang?


----------



## jennyema (Dec 10, 2016)

buckytom said:


> Ok, I'll bite; what's the sauce? Are you talking about gochu-jang?




I was assuming so but it's not in the least smoky

And not all brands are gluten free


----------



## buckytom (Dec 10, 2016)

True, I can't recall ever having smokey gochu-jang.


----------



## giggler (Dec 10, 2016)

I have heard of this gochu-jang, but can't seem to find it. How is it packaged, or brand. or is in bulk or tubs?
Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 10, 2016)

giggler said:


> I have heard of this gochu-jang, but can't seem to find it. How is it packaged, or brand. or is in bulk or tubs?
> Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.



If you have an Asian market that has a Korean section you should be able to find gochujang (paste) and gochugaru (ground chili).


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 10, 2016)

jennyema said:


> The good news for you, my broken hearted friend, is that Huy Fong brand Sriracha sauce IS, in fact vegan!!
> 
> 
> So you can eat all your food with it!!




Yeap, exactly, just went and checked my bottle, it is indeed.


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 7, 2017)

CraigC said:


> If you have an Asian market that has a Korean section you should be able to find gochujang (paste) and gochugaru (ground chili).



Would you please explain to me the difference between "ground chili paste" and "ground chili"?


----------



## jennyema (Apr 7, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> Would you please explain to me the difference between "ground chili paste" and "ground chili"?




Gochujang is a fermented paste made of ground chile peppers, soybeans, rice, salt and a sweetener.

I'm pretty sure "jang" means sauce in Korean

Gochugaru is just dried ground chile powder


----------



## CraigC (Apr 8, 2017)

jennyema said:


> Gochujang is a fermented paste made of ground chile peppers, soybeans, rice, salt and a sweetener.
> 
> I'm pretty sure "jang" means sauce in Korean
> 
> Gochugaru is just dried ground chile powder



What Jenny said.


----------

